# Apiguard Application



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes you can... Put your apiguard between the two hivebodies of the broodnest. Or, split the dosage and place half on top of each hivebody.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

You can leave them on only if you like the taste of thymol in your honey.


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

I would just use the treatment on the hive bodies! Thats what i would do and here are the Apiguard instructions below. I dont see where it says to leave supers on hive..I do see it state to remove the product (apiguard) when installing supers on the colony!

http://www.vermontagriculture.com/ARMES/plantindustry/apiary/documents/Apiguard.pdf

Another link to look at!
http://www.beekeeping.org/articles/us/thymol.htm


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 19, 2009)

The directions also state in Application Procedures, page 3 and page 4, to not use the product during a honey flow, and to insure a free space of at least 1/4" between the apiguard and hive cover, for example by placing an empty super on top of the hivebody being treated. 

I don't know how many cases of Apiguard you guys have applied, but when we use it, we go through SEVERAL and we've never pulled and stored a feed super to apply it, nor have we ever had honey that tasted like Thymol. 

Since the Thymol will have totally dissipated between now, and the next honey flow, there is little chance that you will have any residual taste of thymol in your feed super by the time you are again on a honey flow. Were it spring and the honey flow were on the verge of busting, and you wanted to get one last treatment on them, I might be concerned. But it isn't spring, you aren't going to see a honey flow in Illinois until sometime in May at the best, and thus you aren't going to see any ill effect by applying with the super on.


----------



## gljohnson (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks to all that have provided a response, especially Rock1. That makes sense and is kinda what I was thinking.


----------

